# Invitation to Brazilian Aquascape Contest 2012



## Alex Ribeiro (Nov 25, 2004)

Dear Aquascapers,

In previous years we had some cameos by aquascapers from other countries interested in showing their works in the CBAP but they did not compete. In its ninth edition the Brazilian Aquascaping Contest [CBAP www.cbap.com.br] brings some new features including the possibility of Foreign Entries! With the international visibility and maturity achieved by CBAP over the past years the time has come for us to welcome all the foreign aquascapers.

So now It's official: All foreing registration will take part of the show! We are pleased to open the registration period of the greatest Latin America Aquascaping Contest! The 2012 edition of the Brazilian Aquascaping Contest [CBAP] will award the best aquarium abroad in a separate category.

Tell your friends, get involved!

The CBAP Staff
www.cbap.com.br


----------

